# What you toting to the woods this year?



## peace and quiet (Aug 22, 2017)

Hey Guys,
Just wondering what bow/arrow setups you will be using when the season starts off.

I'll go first--Shooting a Schafer Silvertip 56#@28 with Beman Center Shot arrows with a 190 grain Tree shark on the front. 615 grains in total.


----------



## Troy Butler (Aug 22, 2017)

Hobow longbow and snuffer heads with magnus 11 mixed in


----------



## Dennis (Aug 22, 2017)

Either a Dalaa recurve with CE 250's
And muzzy phantom broadhead
Or
Dave Johnson longbow with CE 150's and a Tigershark


----------



## Esau (Aug 22, 2017)

HoBow longbow with Grizzly Bruins.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 22, 2017)

G&L Mantis 57@27 cx150's and 200gr tusker single bevel.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 22, 2017)

tI have always been pretty much a longbow shooter but I have a beautiful Zipper Recurve I have never killed anything with.

I am going to try to change that this year. 62" 46@28
I have Blackhawk Carbon vapor arrows, still playing with broadheads hope I can get my Simmons Interceptors to fly otherwise I got Zwickeys, Woodsmen and some Muzzy Phantoms.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## John Cooper (Aug 22, 2017)

One of my Dan Spires long bows.


----------



## devolve (Aug 22, 2017)

same 50lb grizzly in my profile pic. beamen bowhunter 500's with 250gr grizzly BH


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 22, 2017)

1) Byron Ferguson Hunter Elite 62" 61#
Easton 2016s with a Zwickey 125g Eskimo 2 blade 

2) HoBow 62" 62#
Same arrow

3) Byron Chert 60" 60#
Same arrow

Good luck this season


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 23, 2017)

1959 60" 40# Cravotta Brothers Blackhawk Bee. Arrows are cedar with Zwickey 125 grain broad heads. My backup bow is a 1968? Ben Pearson 58" 43#, same arrows.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 23, 2017)

Widow PMA and a Schafer Silvertip , both recurves.
GT's with 175 gn Grizzlys


----------



## Barebowyer (Aug 24, 2017)

Dakota Pro Hunter recurve with Easton FMJs, Magnus Stingers and/or Sharks up front.

Centaur Chimera with FMJs and Sharks!!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 24, 2017)

Big Jim 64" Buffalo longbow 48lbs at 27" draw, and a 45lb DAS recurve, looking to shoot some old favorites this year 2 blade Zwickey Eskimo.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Aug 24, 2017)

wow you are about the third person mentioning the Zwicky Eskimo - I think they are great - nothing sharpens easier that's for sure! A file, then a thin leather strop, then my cotton jeans strop - hair popping sharp every time! Now all I need is a deer to shoot them through!


----------



## Triple C (Aug 24, 2017)

Black Widow PTF V slinging GT's with 75 gr inserts up front and tipped with single bevel Badger heads.


----------



## Chuck C (Aug 28, 2017)

A shaped piece of hickory.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 28, 2017)

Centaur Triple Carbon XtL longbow 60" 55lb@28in
GoldTip 55-75 100gr brass inserts 190gr steel force African  phatheads


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 29, 2017)

Robertson Fatal Styk @ 56# is my go to then my Pronghorn 53#


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 31, 2017)

Any of several bows, my Martin X-200 and  Big Jim buffalo just to name two. Might do something a little diff'rent this year- I've gotten to where I really like Aluminum arrows. I might deviate from my tried and true woodies for a season.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 31, 2017)

68" hickory flat bow,port ord cedar arrows and glue on Magnus heads


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 31, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> Any of several bows, my Martin X-200 and  Big Jim buffalo just to name two. Might do something a little diff'rent this year- I've gotten to where I really like Aluminum arrows. I might deviate from my tried and true woodies for a season.



This sister should be finished real soon and in my hands. Copperhead or the little sister will start it.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 31, 2017)

Big Jim 43# Buffalo with GT 35-55 trads tipped with bear razor heads (old ones) or Grizzlies.
My pop-up blind bow is 45# Browning Wasp, 56" (made in the 70's I think) with 2016 aluminum arrows tipped with above broadheads.  I am currently lusting after some Simmons Land Sharks but haven't decided if they are right for me or not.


----------



## Pointpuller (Aug 31, 2017)

Predator DX hunter recurve 51# at 28".  Easton Axis traditional shafts 400's with 75gr brass inserts up front. Tipped with Muzzy Phantom 125gr.  5" helical feathers.  They have worked in the past so Im going with them again.  Good luck to y'all this season.


----------



## mar0311 (Sep 1, 2017)

*mar0311*

JD Berry 64", 65# Viper, Tipped with 125g Eskimo two blade on cedar shafts..Follow the Blood...


----------



## Dennis (Sep 3, 2017)

Dang Toelke Whip shooting good today I was planning on shooting my Dalaa recurve on my first hunt but may have to rethink that. But my Dave Johnson bow is shooting lights out also. This would be much easier if I had only 1 bow but it would not be as much fun. Guess I'll try to get a critter with each bow this year. 
Can't hunt this weekend cause I'm getting married but will be out there soon trying to gaff something


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 3, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Dang Toelke Whip shooting good today I was planning on shooting my Dalaa recurve on my first hunt but may have to rethink that. But my Dave Johnson bow is shooting lights out also. This would be much easier if I had only 1 bow but it would not be as much fun. Guess I'll try to get a critter with each bow this year.
> Can't hunt this weekend cause I'm getting married but will be out there soon trying to gaff something




I had to pick the Little Sister this week after finding two cracks in the bow I've been shooting for two weeks. I'll start w her and sister #6 should be home in a week or two...


----------



## trad bow (Sep 5, 2017)

Congratulations on the upcoming marriage Dennis. I wish y'all a very long and happy marriage. 
Jeff


----------



## Dennis (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 5, 2017)

I'll be takin a hickory long bow I made earlier this summer and a few river cane arrows I cut last yr I made what is called a backwards arrow with inserts and muzzy phantoms 125 gr fletched with feathers from a magnum jake I killed last spring


----------



## ddawg (Sep 15, 2017)

Chad Holm River Runner 45#


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 15, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Dang Toelke Whip shooting good today I was planning on shooting my Dalaa recurve on my first hunt but may have to rethink that. But my Dave Johnson bow is shooting lights out also. This would be much easier if I had only 1 bow but it would not be as much fun. Guess I'll try to get a critter with each bow this year.
> Can't hunt this weekend cause I'm getting married but will be out there soon trying to gaff something



Toelke Whips are great looking bows.


----------



## Dennis (Sep 16, 2017)

They shoot real good and are fast too


----------



## 243SuperRC (Sep 18, 2017)

I hadn't bow hunted in close to 30 years.  I had a pse e-wheel compound bow back in those days.  Last year I bought my first recurve, I wanted to learn to shoot a bare bow.  I have since picked up 2 more recurves.   A 1975 (?) Shakespeare Mancos X-40, 58", @55 lbs and a few months ago a 1974 Damon Howatt Coronado, 60",  @ 50 lbs.  The DH feels several pounds heavier than the Shakespeare.  Also the DH chronographed 15 fps faster than Shakespeare with same arrow.  Looking forward to my first full season of traditional bow hunting.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 19, 2017)

If I'm not wrong, that DH Coronado is the predecessor to what later became the X-200. Both of which are very fine bows. I now own 4 of them and I plan to start tipping over critters with one of them in the morning.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 20, 2017)

243SuperRC said:


> I hadn't bow hunted in close to 30 years.  I had a pse e-wheel compound bow back in those days.  Last year I bought my first recurve, I wanted to learn to shoot a bare bow.  I have since picked up 2 more recurves.   A 1975 (?) Shakespeare Mancos X-40, 58", @55 lbs and a few months ago a 1974 Damon Howatt Coronado, 60",  @ 50 lbs.  The DH feels several pounds heavier than the Shakespeare.  Also the DH chronographed 15 fps faster than Shakespeare with same arrow.  Looking forward to my first full season of traditional bow hunting.



you can't beat those old bows! I love my 1959 Blackhawk Bee recurve it - handles & shoots like a longbow. Weird it has a slight twist in one of the limbs, but is dead-on accurate - go figure!


----------



## 243SuperRC (Sep 22, 2017)

I was able to check both my bows with a scale today.  I checked them at my draw length of 26" and at 28".  Even though the the DH Coronado is marked 50 lbs it came in at 60 lbs @ 28" and 52 lbs at @26".  The Mancos was 55 lbs as advertised and 47 lbs @26".


----------

